# Ace Archery



## gurn (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say I'm really impressed with Ace Archery. I have found there products to be well built and very reasonable in price.
I have bought a few different things form them, and have been happy with all. When I bought my spine tester I called them up with all kinds of questions. The gentelman on the phone was very patient and spent a lot of time answering all my questions. 
The other day I dropped the spine tester and, bent a part on it. I called Ace up, and once again got great service. The same good feller took his time understanding what I thought had been damaged. He told me the price of the part, and said he would throw in a few different parts free, just in case.
He also explained how to test the calibration to make sure everything was ok after I repaired it.
He would not take my card number, but said he would just bill me. Well anyhow, The parts were shipped to me quickly, and the invoice said no charge. 
Thats what I call a real good company!! 
I sent them a email tonight asking if they would consider producing a single bevel head in a good weight and price range.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Feb 27, 2010)

good to know, gurnie.


----------



## ButchMo. (Feb 27, 2010)

Gurn,
Have you used their broadheads before? I bought some 175 super express from them. They shoot great. Tried to sharpen one & the metal acted like it had no tempering at all. I know they put out a quality product. Wrote them an email last night. Hoping to hear back from them. I'd really like to use them. They're just about exactly what I want in a head.


----------



## gurn (Feb 27, 2010)

I have never used their broadheads. I have a Ace Spin Spine Tester, roller arrow straightner, and some hex blunts.
If you have a problem with there product. You can all them also at.  815- 692-6263 or 877 -549-3444


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 27, 2010)

I've killed a slew of deer and hogs with ACE 200 gr super express. never had an issue with the steel. good carbon content and closer to ol hickory butcher knife instead of super mans knee cap stainless.

Big, nasty, easy to get keen and pretty tough for their size. as bad as I like the wight iof the 175 super it's just not as durable up front as the 200. never could get the 165 express to fly worth a flip.

Bob Mayos always been a stand up nice fella every time I've dealt with him. And if I ever had a doubt or problem with one of his products I wouldn't hesitate to get ahold of him. Bobs the kinda people to make it right.

Big 200 gr ace supers do damage like this.


----------



## ButchMo. (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Gurn. I just can't believe that something hasn't gone wrong with this batch of heads. The company has too good a name. Appreciate the phone number. If I don't hear back from my email. I'll give them a call.


----------



## gurn (Feb 27, 2010)

Lance
Thanks for the great pics. Looks like that 200 did a fine job!

Now Bob
 Ifin yer out there lookin at this. how bout a single bevel in that big 200.


----------



## gurn (Feb 28, 2010)

This is the reply from Bob of Ace Archery concerning my asking about single bevels. Might just have to order some of them 200gr models to check them out.



Gurnie,

Thanks for the kind words.  I hope you got your spine tester back together and working okay.
We can supply any of our broadheads with a single bevel, just indicate right or left bevel when ordering.

Thanks again,
Bob Mayo
Ace Archery Tackle LLC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2010)

wow, thats pretty cool that they would make the broadheads to your liking with the single bevel. i guess it pays to ask a few questions sometimes if we don't see what we are looking for.


gurn, are you going to order a few made to order, if so let us know how they work for ya.


----------



## gurn (Feb 28, 2010)

I sure am thinking about it. If I did, I would order the Ace Super Express in 200gr in left bevel, and put them on a set of left wing fletched cedars I have. Recon that would giterdone.
Heres a link to their site to check em out.

http://www.bowsite2.com/aceshopping/index.asp?SID=2


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like a nice head and are very reasonably priced, six heads for just over twenty bucks. at that price i can afford to leave them i tree stumps all over this great land of ours!


----------



## Elbow (Feb 28, 2010)

Lance,
Those were fantastic pics of what those ACE 200's can do....thanks for posting!
El


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 28, 2010)

El,

For those that just have to have that surgical edge?? Ace heads get sharp real fast. Like I said they aren't that bull dog zephyr sasquatch stainless. They are more along the lines of an old hickory butcher knife. I am NOT a fan of small 2 blade heads at all. never have been, never will be. If it has less than 1&3/8ths cutting dia?? I have no use for it. Ace supers sport almost an inch and a half cutting dia. And I've never had blood trail issues with them.


----------



## GHC (Feb 28, 2010)

I had the pleasure to get to get to know Bob when I lived in IL for a few years.   I agree with what Lance said above -- Bob is a really nice, stand up kind of guy that will stand behind his products.


----------



## ButchMo. (Mar 2, 2010)

I've tried to get a good edge on the 175s I have. The steel is so soft, I just can't do anything with it. It's not like I can't sharpen either. Been sharpening peoples knives for 40 yrs. & I'm a wood carver who sharpens all his own tools. I sharpen , Zwickey's & Magnus to a very sharp edge in just a small amount of time. I don't believe that this is normal for Ace heads. I've never heard  anything but good about them. I'm sure something just slipped by in the tempering process. I wrote a letter to Bob Mayo. He said if I wasn't happy in anyway with the product for a replacement.  Properly sharpened, they should be an excellent head.


----------

